# work permit question



## svahalman (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello! 
I am an a American currently staying in Italy on my 90day tourist visa. While I have been travelling I found a nice school who wants to hire me as a teacher. Has anyone else tried to apply for a work visa for Italy while already in the country?? How did you go about applying? 

Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You cannot apply for a work (or any other) visa while in Italy. You must return to your home country and your assigned consulate or embassy based on your legal address.

The school MUST be willing to sponsor your visa application or it isn't going to happen. Work visas require evidence that the employer has searched the local job market and determined that no Italian citizens or legal residents have the necessary skills required for the job.

See the "Work Permits" section here: http://italy.usembassy.gov/acs/general-visiting.html


----------

